# Basic Board Rules



## DragonRider (Apr 5, 2005)

Basic Board Rules 
1. Absolutely no source posting. This includes asking for sources in the open forums or posting about them in the open forums. 

2. Obtain permission from an Administrator or Moderator prior to posting about a scammer on the open forums.

3. Absolutely no flamming. This includes flamming of other discussion boards as well as other members. 

4. Absolutely no recreational drug posting in the open forums!

5. No advertising unless permitted by the administrators.

6. Do not send any unsolicited private messages or e-mails to any member.

7. Do not send any private messages or e-mails to any member until you have had the courtesy of introducing yourself and making a couple of posts.

8. Do not send any private messages or e-mails to any member until you have had the courtesy of reading the stickys and doing some research yourself.

9. Should any questions or issues arise, contact an Administrator or Moderator via private message or e-mail. We will try to respond to you in a timely manner.

10.Please be respectful to our female members. They are our sisters in the iron and deserve the respect we would give our sisters. I like a little sexual tension and inuendo myself, but blatant remarks are getting out of hand.

11.In the spirit of respect we would like our members to limit the nudity in their avatars. We have a XXX section for that kind of stuff.
I know because I like to visit it and post there as much as anyone else. Let's leave it in that section for anyone who likes to visit, but please have clothing on avatars even if it's only a thong.
Additionally, no more sexually explicit avatars will be allowed.


----------



## ASHOP (Jan 27, 2010)

SOME of the people posting here really need to read these rules!


----------



## Jello (May 28, 2011)

Bump.

Not difficult rules to follow guys, mostly common sense.


----------

